
Why India is reinventing the air conditioner - Kaibeezy
https://www.cnn.com/style/article/global-cooling-prize-india/index.html
======
Kaibeezy
_The air conditioner is nearly 100 years old, and yet it hasn 't evolved_

See [https://globalcoolingprize.org/](https://globalcoolingprize.org/)

 _This groundbreaking competition is designed to incentivize development of a
residential cooling solution that will have at least five times (5X) less
climate impact than standard Residential / Room Air Conditioners (RAC) units
in the market today. This technology could prevent up to 100 gigatons (GT) of
CO2-equivalent emissions by 2050, and put the world on a pathway to mitigate
up to 0.5˚C of global warming by 2100, all while enhancing living standards
for people in developing countries around the globe._

Cool.

~~~
eesmith
Your quote should have included the word "much" after "evolved", as the
article describes some of the ways that A/C systems have evolved over the last
century.

